
Coronavirus: Why New York has 12 times as many deaths as California - mancerayder
https://www.vox.com/2020/4/7/21205890/coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-new-york-california
======
lowdose
No mention of the New York subway system vs LA & San Francisco not having
this. I mean did the journalist even visit the two areas in the past?

~~~
Optimal_Persona
Huh? SF Bay Area BART had ~117 million riders last year and trains out of SF
to East Bay have been SRO from 4-6PM most weekdays for years now. I was taking
at least 10 BART rides weekly to/from an underground station until March 10.

